# Mail : envoi soudain impossible (compte Gmail)



## _Luis_ (6 Décembre 2011)

Hello à tous ! Mon problème est le suivant : je n'arrive plus à envoyer aucun mail avec l'application Mail d'Apple. J'ai un compte gmail (pour info) qui a toujours marché et depuis aujourd'hui, boum, ça marche plus. 

Les messages restent bloqués dans la boite d'envoie et l'envoi se charge à l'infini sans jamais partir.

J'ai cherché sur internet et pour certains leurs messages partent puis restent dans la boite d'envoi mais pour moi ils ne partent carrément pas.

Quelqu'un sait d'ou ça peut venir ? 

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

le smtp ne s'est pas effacé? sinon c'est peut être temporaire.
Pas un msg trop volumineux a envoyer ?


----------



## _Luis_ (6 Décembre 2011)

Si il s'est effacé, comment faire pour le remettre ? 

Dans mes préférences/informations du compte j'ai Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp.gmail.com:xxxxxxxxx@xxxx.com

Et non je n'ai pas envoyé de pièce jointe trop lourde. Ce sont juste des mails avec uniquement du texte.

Tu me conseilles quoi ? 
Merci


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Sauf à être collectionneur de spams et autres envois envahissant, il ne faut jamais mettre une adresse en clair sur un forum public.

Ceci dit, il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son paramétrage. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## peterthomas (7 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème dans Gmail ainsi, j'ai envoyé quelques mails, ils étaient dans la boîte d'envoi Affichage Gmail qui les envoi, ils prenaient trop de temps et visent toujours pas avoir été, qui en raison de i avaient pour réinitialiser mon téléphone, et enfin alors seulement je pouvais obtenir le rafraîchi gmail.


----------



## mattoto (7 Décembre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> Hello à tous ! Mon problème est le suivant : je n'arrive plus à envoyer aucun mail avec l'application Mail d'Apple. J'ai un compte gmail (pour info) qui a toujours marché et depuis aujourd'hui, boum, ça marche plus.
> 
> Les messages restent bloqués dans la boite d'envoie et l'envoi se charge à l'infini sans jamais partir.
> 
> ...



salut, 

tu as essayer de supprimé ton compte et le remettre? (ça ne va pas supprimé tes mails, tu es en Imap logiquement)

par contre pour ton SMTP je ne crois pas pourquoi tu as mis "smtp.gmail.com:xxxxx@xxxx.com"

pourquoi pas juste smtp.gmail.com?


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Décembre 2011)

mattoto a dit:


> salut,
> 
> tu as essayer de supprimé ton compte et le remettre? (ça ne va pas supprimé tes mails, tu es en Imap logiquement)



Peut être une bonne idée, ça marche quelque fois...



> par contre pour ton SMTP je ne crois pas pourquoi tu as mis "smtp.gmail.com:xxxxx@xxxx.com"
> 
> pourquoi pas juste smtp.gmail.com?



En général, en créant un compte, tu rentres juste le smtp.gmail.com, mais comme il est associé (dans Mail) à un compte particulier, il indique donc pour quel compte il sera sollicité. Le problème ne vient pas de là.


----------



## _Luis_ (7 Décembre 2011)

je vais essayer de le supprimer et le remettre. Pour le smtp je n'ai rien mis, ça s'est mis tout seul.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

bon bah j'ai rien fait et ça remarche. mystère..


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Décembre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> je vais essayer de le supprimer et le remettre. Pour le smtp je n'ai rien mis, ça s'est mis tout seul.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------
> 
> bon bah j'ai rien fait et ça remarche. mystère..



Alors le problème venait peut être des serveurs Google...


----------



## _Luis_ (7 Décembre 2011)

faut croire! merci à vous en tout cas


----------



## mattoto (8 Décembre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> faut croire! merci à vous en tout cas



salut

on dois comprendre que ça refonctionne?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> bon bah j'ai rien fait et ça remarche. mystère..




je crois en effet que c'est ce qu'il veut dire


----------

